# mk4 vag com mods



## volkjetta (Mar 2, 2008)

hey, does anyone know what can be done with a vag com on an mk4...for example power windows that go up and down with the remote can that be done on vag com? etc... thanks


----------



## volkjetta (Mar 2, 2008)

volkjetta said:


> hey, does anyone know what can be done with a vag com on an mk4...for example power windows that go up and down with the remote can that be done on vag com? etc... thanks


its 908 version right now


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

Been to the MkIV page on the Ross-Tech website? 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html

As far as making the windows work with the key fob, the answer is no - VCDS(VAG-COM) can not enable things that are not supported by the modules in the car and windows up/down is not supported by the electronics in the MKIV.


----------



## tjgall1 (Dec 3, 2009)

I know of a mk4 that it works on but unsure of how he managed it... searching also for this info.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Do a search. This is asked at least 5 times a week. You'll find the answer is no. 
Just buy a KVW module and be done with it in 30 seconds. 
http://ziggituning.com/kvw_100_window_roll_up_module.htm


----------



## DonHowson (Jul 2, 2009)

I believe it is possible to operate the windows with the remote on the MkIV. Not sure if it is all models and years.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Seriously? Did you NOT read my post directly before yours? 
"NOT POSSIBLE VIA VAGCOM". There are a couple *other ways* to accomplish this through coding in the comfort/convenience module- you can muck about and screw up your stuff or follow the link I posted and it shows you the very simplest way to do it. 
It'll cost you $50. 
They shouldn't even let you ask this question anymore.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

DonHowson said:


> I believe it is possible to operate the windows with the remote on the MkIV. Not sure if it is all models and years.


 This is my video, and my old Jetta .All MKIV with Electric Windows can have this.But not with VCDS. You need to have different tool and change EEprom in CC module. Not very easy job, and if you don't know what you doing you can damage CCmodule. 
KVW100 is other possibility but there is lot people complain after been done it locks CC module and in some cases you can't scan it any more.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry for bringing this thread back to life, but my buddy just did it to my car.
All he used was an ebay vag-com cable and some software he found online. took 3 minutes.
Hold lock, windows go up, hold unlock, windows go down.


----------



## DonHowson (Jul 2, 2009)

zeroboy said:


> Seriously? Did you NOT read my post directly before yours?
> "NOT POSSIBLE VIA VAGCOM"...


I didn't mention VAG-COM. Just showed a working example...


----------



## eurolife (Nov 29, 2009)

zeroboy said:


> Do a search. This is asked at least 5 times a week. You'll find the answer is no.
> Just buy a KVW module and be done with it in 30 seconds.
> http://ziggituning.com/kvw_100_window_roll_up_module.htm


sorry to bring this back from the dead, again. But does anyone know if this or the one sold by ECS will work on mulitple cars? or will it only work on one?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

eurolife said:


> sorry to bring this back from the dead, again. But does anyone know if this or the one sold by ECS will work on mulitple cars? or will it only work on one?


Only for one car, it can not be used in other car.


----------



## my.mk4 (Mar 14, 2012)

ace005 said:


> Sorry for bringing this thread back to life, but my buddy just did it to my car.
> All he used was an ebay vag-com cable and some software he found online. took 3 minutes.
> Hold lock, windows go up, hold unlock, windows go down.


 know of the software he used?


----------



## fierodough (Nov 8, 2012)

This: 

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/472146.aspx


----------



## njfelix0712 (Jan 18, 2011)

fierodough said:


> This:
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/472146.aspx


 i just did this and i can confirm it works


----------



## mrgixxer6 (Jan 1, 2008)

njfelix0712 said:


> i just did this and i can confirm it works


I've submitted registration request about 5 times and have not gotten the code. How long did it take you??


----------



## ballinnnn24 (Jan 28, 2007)

it is safe to say the last one in the checz language worked!!!!! very easy if you follow the requirements.


----------



## Celco (Feb 4, 2005)

fierodough said:


> This:
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/472146.aspx


I too just did this on my 2002 Golf TDI 5 door and can confirm that it works. Follow the little video on what to click to get you through the program, but its simple. Took me about 6 mins. Thanks!


----------



## joeyhuddleston (Apr 13, 2015)

fierodough said:


> This:
> 
> http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/472146.aspx



I also have a 2002 TDI Golf 5 door, and the Czech program Motordiag worked for me too. I would add that I couldn't do it with a Ross-Tech cable; I had to buy a cheap blue Chinese "dumb" cable. I also had to go into my device manager (Windows 8.1) and check under "Ports" to confirm which channel it was on. The Ports option on device manager didn't even show up with the Ross-Tech cable, and I couldn't get Motordiag to connect. I only write all this extra stuff because I couldn't find a succinct summary anywhere for myself.

It is working though, and it's awesome. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere, but this program also closes the sunroof if you continue to hold down the lock button. However, it doesn't open the sunroof when you hold the unlock button.


----------



## t0rqued (Jun 27, 2014)

the only vagcom cable that works with respect to this mod is serial interface along with vds pro in old school dos.


----------



## Freddymk4tdi (Feb 11, 2021)

tjgall1 said:


> I know of a mk4 that it works on but unsure of how he managed it... searching also for this info.


If you stick your key in the door and hold it in lock position windows roll up same with if your hold it unlocked it will roll them down


----------

